# Do you remember any funny incidents from your school years?



## Bretrick (Oct 31, 2021)

A memory just flashed through my mind.
1976, School trip from Tasmania to Mt Kosciuszko,(cossie aus co). Australia's highest Mountain.
Situated in the NSW Snowy Mountains.
I used a Toboggan. At the top of the slope I get on and immediately, whoosh, down the slope at a frightening speed. 
No control from me regarding speed or direction.....
Below me, looming ever so rapidly were the Teachers, all lined up like ten pins.
Me, getting ever faster and faster saw the inevitable, "STRIKE".
Hit those Teachers with a oomph, and sent them all asunder.
My English Teacher took the full impact, legs knocked out from under him, somersaulted over the top of the Toboggan, flat on his back.
Squeals from the two female Teachers as I side swipe them, on my way to a spectacular wipe out. Ending up half buried in a snow drift.
Not hurt, with a slight smile on my face, I peruse the scene of my destruction.


----------



## Llynn (Oct 31, 2021)

In second grade, I fell into a huge mud puddle on the playground and spent the soggy rest of the day hugging the heat register in my classroom. Does that count?


----------



## Bretrick (Oct 31, 2021)

Llynn said:


> In second grade, I fell into a huge mud puddle on the playground and spend the soggy rest of the day hugging the heat register in my classroom. Does that count?


If you think it was funny, yes.  I am sure you never thought it was funny at the time.


----------



## Sassycakes (Nov 1, 2021)

I went to a Catholic school and was taught by Nuns . One time a Nun came up to my desk and threw me on the floor. Then she came over to me and said "Oops I meant to throw Carol on the floor" She then threw Carol on the floor, but never picked me up or apologized to me. Another time a Nun asked me to reset something on a girl's typewriter. I got up and did it. Then the nun said she was ready to tell me how to reset it. I said, "I aleady did it." She jumped around the room mocking me saying over and over again Saying"I already did it,I already did it.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Nov 1, 2021)

@Sassycakes those nuns sound brutal. 
I remember the air raid drills. We had to get under our desks. During one of those drill a rather large girl managed to get under her desk but got stuck trying to get out. 
I feel really bad for her now but back then watching that desk bounce around on the floor until the janitor came and lifted the desk off of her was a sight I'll never forget.


----------



## win231 (Nov 1, 2021)

In 4th grade, a classmate showed me what I later learned was a Cherry Bomb.  He said "we'll try it out at recess."
At recess, we went into the bathroom & he said he could blow up a toilet with it.
I said, "Aw, c'mon, that little tiny thing couldn't blow up anything and it won't stay lit when it's in the water."  (of course I didn't know anything about gun powder back then).
He lit it, flushed the toilet & dropped it in as the water went down.
When nothing happened for a few seconds, I said, "See?"
Then there was a muffled "rumbling" sound & the bowl started to crack & water started gushing out.  We ran out of there.  No one ever knew who did it.
60 years later, I can still hear that sound & it's just as funny.


----------



## win231 (Nov 1, 2021)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> @Sassycakes those nuns sound brutal.
> I remember the air raid drills. We had to get under our desks. During one of those drill a rather large girl managed to get under her desk but got stuck trying to get out.
> I feel really bad for her now but back then watching that desk bounce around on the floor until the janitor came and lifted the desk off of her was a sight I'll never forget.


Yes, and we were told to cover the back of our heads with our hands......to prevent injury.
That desk & our hands would really save us.   

Like when we were little kids & our mom was driving us.  When she made a fast stop, she'd put her arm out in front of us.
_"Thanks, mom.  That arm kept me from going through the windshield."      _


----------



## WheatenLover (Nov 1, 2021)

My hair turned green because I dyed it red and used a home permanent on it basically at the same time. Yes, the box said wait 3 weeks after dying your hair. I had a date and couldn't wait. It started out navy blue and somehow morphed into grass green.

So I go to school, and suddenly I am giving the morning announcements, courtesy of the principal, as an alien.

About 4 years later, my brother wanted to borrow a dime from a friend of mine. He was asked which odd thing his oldest sister did in school. He answered correctly, and got the dime.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 1, 2021)

Sassycakes said:


> I went to a Catholic school and was taught by Nuns .


I went to a Catholic school and was taught by The Vincentian Fathers, they are members of The Society of St. Vincent de Paul. 
"What does adultery mean, Father?"
"You filthy little heathen," whack! "Don't let me hear your tongue utter such vile sinfulness again." Whack! Whack! Whack!

Adultery must mean, growing up too fast. As in becoming an adult, adult(ery) Well that was my take on it and in a way I was right. Becoming an adult to quickly meant you learned that insert tab "A" went into slot "B" a lot more quickly. It also meant you avoided getting your brains shaken up.


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 2, 2021)

When I was in 4th grade, the teacher mocked me in front of the whole class for failing to produce the desired loop on a letter during handwriting class.  She then named the desired loop after me so as to continue the humiliation…

…someday, I’m going to catch up with “Palmer” of the Palmer Method, and throw him off the George Washington Bridge…


----------



## Judycat (Nov 2, 2021)

Nothing funny about school for me. I rejoiced when I graduated and it had sunk in that I didn't have to go there anymore. It still makes me happy. I remember one teacher came up to me in the store and asked if I missed going to school. I said I am just glad I don't have to go there anymore. He looked puzzled. I walked away.


----------



## win231 (Nov 2, 2021)

Fyrefox said:


> When I was in 4th grade, the teacher mocked me in front of the whole class for failing to produce the desired loop on a letter during handwriting class.  She then named the desired loop after me so as to continue the humiliation…
> 
> …someday, I’m going to catch up with “Palmer” of the Palmer Method, and throw him off the George Washington Bridge…


Unless another student beats ya to it.


----------



## debodun (Nov 2, 2021)

This was in the late 1960s. Girls were required to wear dresses or skirts & blouses. One day a girl wore jeans to school. The next day one of the guys wore a dress. They got their photo in the yearbook.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 2, 2021)

I graduated in 1964. We decided to leave our mark on the school. (St, Mary's Catholic School). We got a big bucket of paint and painted a huge "64" in the Church's/High School's parking lot. It took up most of the parking lot. Hee hee hee! Then NOTHING. No reaction from anyone. We expected at least a sermon on Sunday about it- but nothing. A week after we painted the "64", they repaved the parking lot.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Nov 2, 2021)

Another was when I was in the third grade, we were all bundled, and on line to go out to recess on a frigid day. I don't know what the hold up was, but we waited, and waited. I got tired of standing so I leaned against the wall. DING DING DING DING DING DING. I leaned against the fire alarm. We were rushed out side and the firemen  came, with all the fire trucks in town, because the school was on fire. I had to tell the teacher what I did, Well, everybody left, and there was still time left for our recess. We're all bundled, and standing in line. The kid next to me wanted to know how I set off the alarm, so I showed him by leaning on it. DING DING DING DING DING DING .


----------



## Feelslikefar (Nov 2, 2021)

While in High School, early during the day, we heard a lot of prop type planes flying low over our school.
Nothing unusual about this, but as we were changing classes, we noticed that they were diving on Pearl Harbor!

Water shooting up in the air, smoke and Fires!

We gathered at the hallway railings in shock.
( Our school overlooks the harbor and we have an open hallway set-up. )

Over the PA system, they announce it was just a movie being filmed about the historical attack.
The movie turned out to be ' TORA, TORA, TORA '.
They probably knew ahead of time, but forgot to warn us.
My school had somewhere around 50% military dependents, who's parents where in the Navy or worked at Pearl Harbor.

I'm sure it might have been funny to some, but I'll never forget my feeling watching that scene unfold.


----------



## Gaer (Nov 2, 2021)

This was on the way home from school when I was in the fourth grade.  A very large boy was taunting me by hammering me with snowballs all the way home!  I grabbed a chunk of snow as  I was trying to dodge his plummets.
All the way home, I packed that snowball SO HARD until it was like a rock!
I was almost home and he wasn't expecting this but I threw this at him with all my strength and hit him right between the eyes!  
I knocked him flat on the ground!
This might not mean anything to anyone else but it was a BIG THING to me!


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 2, 2021)

Gaer said:


> This was on the way home from school when I was in the fourth grade.  A very large boy was taunting me by hammering me with snowballs all the way home!  I grabbed a chunk of snow as  I was trying to dodge his plummets.
> All the way home, I packed that snowball SO HARD until it was like a rock!
> I was almost home and he wasn't expecting this but I threw this at him with all my strength and hit him right between the eyes!
> I knocked him flat on the ground!
> This might not mean anything to anyone else but it was a BIG THING to me!


Good on you for giving him what he deserved.


----------



## Fyrefox (Nov 3, 2021)

When I was in elementary school, students were required to perform in chorus for things like Xmas pageants.  When the performance came, the choir director had unwisely chosen to wear a sleeveless dress, and she had what I’ve since heard referred to as _bat wing arm flesh.  _As she vigorously pumped her arms up and down directing, things started jiggling and flopping around.  I didn’t want to see it, but I couldn’t look away either.  It was an odd and unsettling experience at the time, funny now retrospectively….


----------



## Michael Z (Nov 3, 2021)

My mom stressed not to waste food. When I would not eat my food, she would get out the pictures of starving Africans. At our elementary school, they served this terrible dry meat loaf that had little pieces of green onions that I could not stand. I remember one time when I was in first or second grade, I just kept nibbling away at it. Meanwhile my classmates all left. Then, the next older group came and left, and then the next., and so on. I saw I was surrounded by all these big kids! I think then, fear overcame my mom's teaching and I turned in my uncleaned plate and quickly fled. To this day, I virtually never finish all the food on my plate!


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 3, 2021)

fuzzybuddy said:


> Another was when I was in the third grade, we were all bundled, and on line to go out to recess on a frigid day. I don't know what the hold up was, but we waited, and waited. I got tired of standing so I leaned against the wall. DING DING DING DING DING DING. I leaned against the fire alarm. We were rushed out side and the firemen  came, with all the fire trucks in town, because the school was on fire. I had to tell the teacher what I did, Well, everybody left, and there was still time left for our recess. We're all bundled, and standing in line. The kid next to me wanted to know how I set off the alarm, so I showed him by leaning on it. DING DING DING DING DING DING .


That is quite a story! At our high school, we had seniors that would put a dare to someone to pull the fire alarm. It was called "senior prank." I remember many times going outside for these pranks.


----------



## palides2021 (Nov 3, 2021)

I remember in high school an uncomfortable incident. I had just finished my swim class and had to rush to the auditorium for a movie we had to see for a class. I had pulled my hair up because it was still wet. I sat somewhere in a middle seat in the auditorium because I felt uncomfortable that my hair was still wet and didn't want anyone to notice. As the movie started, I felt something hard pelt the back of my head. I brushed it away with my hand. Another one hit my neck. Then another one hit higher up. I turned and saw three students a few seats behind me with straws and they were spitting something out of them. They grinned at me impishly. I glared at them. They didn't stop. So having had enough, I turned and yelled out loud "Will you stop it?" I was so upset. They slunk in their seats because all eyes were on them. I enjoyed the rest of the movie.


----------

